# Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Juni 2010)

*Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX


----------



## Majestico (5. Juni 2010)

*Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

na da warte ich doch gern mal auf die ersten tests. wenn er dann besser abschneidet als der ifx-14, dann wird der zalmann vllt meinen ifx ablösen. is ja auch der erste zalmann, der mit optisch zusagt


----------



## Sentionline007 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Irgendwie sehen diese Zalmans und Asus Kühler seid jahren gleich aus. Lernen die nicht aus "Befriedigende Kühlleistung, Laut und teuer" bewertungen nicht? Man schaue sich den Thermalright Sentinel und Corsair H50 an. Super Kühler, leise und günstig. So setzt man Akzente. Die Masse kauft doch hoffentlich nicht mehr die dumme hübsche...

Meine Leidenschaft für "gute" Kühler ist im kommen. Ein Zalman schafft es nicht mehr in mein Gehäuse seid der AthlonXP Zeit. Zalman CNPS 7700-Cu war mein letzter, auch kein leisetreter.

Man sieht bei der 9900Max einen fest instalierten Kühler. Das macht eine Reinigung schwierig (bei meinem Auras nehm ich Lüfter ab und der Kühler geht duschen), auswechseln bei defekt sowieso. Dann sichte ich nur 2 Headpipes. Selbst die billigsten Modelle haben heute 3. Und dieses Vernickelte sagt mir auch nicht zu, das stand der Fatal1ty Serie gut zu Gesicht. Ich will nacktes Wohlstandskupfer sehen!


----------



## poiu (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Interessant ist, das die Kühler immer noch mithalten können

20 CPU-Kühler für AMD Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3 im Test - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!

Zalman sollte lieber einen Lüfter Tausch in Erwägung ziehen, bzw andere Lüfter verwenden, die Bauweise scheint brauchbar zu sein.


----------



## timee95 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Den Lüfter gegen ein leises Modell tauschen und der Kühler könnte echt was bringen.
Und ich finde, dass er auch richtig gut aussieht.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Der normale 9900 ist schon extrem stark wie ich in meinem Roundup feststellen konnte (war doch überrascht). Nur den Lüfter kannst du nur schwer tauschen. Einfach einen 120mm dazwischen klemmen geht nicht ohne extrem viel fummel Arbeit. 
Das Ding ist ja auch nur eine Neuauflage, mehr nicht. Neu ist daran nicht wirklich was bis auf Kleinigkeiten die kaum bis gar nichts bringen.


----------



## timee95 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Son bisschen basteln hat schon immer spaß gemacht.
Aber ich fahr mit meiner Wakü bestimmt leiser und kühler von daher brauch ich das eh nicht


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Naja, besonders leise waren die Zalman Kühler leider noch nie, mir kommt es immer vor als würde Zalman rein auf Leistung optimieren, was auch sehr gut gelingt. Eine gute Wakü gegen einen Luftkühler, würde ich auch nicht tauschen.


----------



## Nixtreme (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Ich finde Zalman ehrlich gesagt einfach nur super! Wem lautstärke nichts ausmacht, für den ist so ein Kühler wirklich sehr ans herz zu legen! Ich hatte 3,5 Jahre lang einen CNPS 9700LED auf meinem C2D6600 und der Kühlte die auf 3Ghz übertaktete CPU immer Brav bis auf 5-8°C über Zimmertemperatur herunter bei minimaler Drehzahl (bei 1200 U/min war der Lüfter durchaus sehr leise!). Den Übergang auf meinen jetzigen Mugen2 empfinde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Quantensprung....

Zalman ist zurecht einer der Highend-Fabrikanten im LuKü-Segment!


----------



## Sentionline007 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Den Übergang auf meinen jetzigen Mugen2 empfinde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Quantensprung....
> 
> Zalman ist zurecht einer der Highend-Fabrikanten im LuKü-Segment!


Warum hast du dann ein Mugen? 

Zalman war Highend als es nicht so viel Konkurenz gab. Die Fahne haben die längst abgegeben, auch bei Grafikkartenkühlern. Horror Preise für miese Kühler. Die CPU Kühler wirken auch wie einweg Rasierer.

Sagen wir dieser Zalman hier wird wie die CNPS9900 NT 40€ kosten. Ich bin doch nicht blöd, kaufe dann für den Preis lieber die Thor's Hammer und schnall 2x120mm Lüfter drauf. Das kühlt um welten besser, ist leiser und man kanns leicht reinigen. Und das beste: Es kostet gleich viel wie die 9900 MAX, wenn nicht sogar günstiger.

Oder die S1283 Red  Scorpion. Supergünstig, sieht gut aus, kühlt gut und ist Modular.

Den Thors Hammer hab ich schon ins auge gefasst und wird mein 3 Jahre altes AC ersetzen. Dann kann ich auch etwas OC wagen.


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Naja, besonders leise waren die Zalman Kühler leider noch nie, mir kommt es immer vor als würde Zalman rein auf Leistung optimieren, was auch sehr gut gelingt.



Ich nutze die CPU-Kühler von Zalman jetzt schon seit vielen Jahren und die Lautstärke ist mir noch nicht negativ aufgefallen.

Klar kann der Lüfter auf volle Drehzahl gestellt werden, wo er dann auch hörbar ist.

Jedoch wird die max. Drehzahl nie benötigt weil die Temperaturen auch so angenehm kühl bleiben und der Kühler sehr leise ist.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Ich hatte 3 Zalman Kühler in meinem Test und die war immer mit die lautesten. Und hörbar sind die immer. Aber Lautstärke ist ja auch etwas subjektives und mir würde der nicht ins Gehäuse kommen da ich es leise mag. Lediglich der Zalman X10 kann auch recht leise arbeiten.


----------



## poiu (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*



Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Zalman war Highend als es nicht so viel Konkurenz gab. Die Fahne haben die längst abgegeben, auch bei Grafikkartenkühlern. Horror Preise für miese Kühler.



Es gab früher auch viel Konkurrenz einige stellen nur keine Kühler mehr her, da wäre Alpha mit dem PAL 8045 oder Pal 6035, Arkura, Global WIN, Titan, SPire, Cooler MAster, Termalright, Thermaltake (orb)

@Kaktus 

ich wäre wirklich mal neugierig wie der Kühler abschneiden würde mit einem leisem 120/140mmm lüfter.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

@poiu
Titan, Thermalright und Thermaltake stellen doch noch jede Menge Kühler her. 

Der X10 würde ser gut abschneiden, gibts ja auch mit diversen Lüftern. Der 9900.... naja... die gesamte Konstruktion ist auch hohen Luftdurchfluss ausgelegt, mit einem langsam drehenden Lüfter der wenig schaufelt, würde der Kühler schlechter abschneiden.


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich hatte 3 Zalman Kühler in meinem Test und die war immer mit die lautesten. Und hörbar sind die immer. Aber Lautstärke ist ja auch etwas subjektives und mir würde der nicht ins Gehäuse kommen da ich es leise mag. Lediglich der Zalman X10 kann auch recht leise arbeiten.



Ich nutze aktuell den Zalman CNPS9700 LED, dieser ist im Idle aus dem Gehäuse nicht herauszuhören.

Aber wie Du bereits sagtest...Lautstärke ist etwas subjektives.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Der 9700 ist ja auch nicht direkt mit dem 9900 vergleichbar (Anderer Lüfter). Den 9700 hatte ich selbst noch nicht in der Hand. Kann durchaus sein das dieser leiser zu werke geht.


----------



## Bullvai (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Also zalman kann sich echt mal was neues einfallen lassen und ob der kühler wirklich überzeugt in sachen preisleistung glaub ich auch nicht.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Oh, der Zalman X10 ist schon ein feines Stück Hardware. Die beiliegende Lüftersteuerung ist recht intelligent gehalten. Nur schade das beim Extreme, den ich da hatte, der Lüfter sehr progressiv auf steigende Spannungen reagiert (Drehzahl steigt stärker an bei Spannungserhöhung anstatt linear). Aber es gibt ja auch andere Modelle. Ich fand ihn eigentlich ziemlich gut gemacht.


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Der 9700 ist ja auch nicht direkt mit dem 9900 vergleichbar (Anderer Lüfter). Den 9700 hatte ich selbst noch nicht in der Hand. Kann durchaus sein das dieser leiser zu werke geht.



Ja, das Konzept ist auch etwas anders.

Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die stark auf die Lautstärke der Komponenten achten.

Ein lauter Lüfter kommt mir auch nicht ins Gehäuse...Zalman konnte mich da bislang immer überzeugen. 

Davor habe ich für den 478 Sockel den CNPS7000A genutzt...auch ein klasse Kühler.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Ich hatte mit Zalman bisher nicht sehr viel am Hut. Früher war mit Lautstärke egal, und in dem Moment wo ich mich dafür interessier hatte, gab es leisere Möglichkeiten von anderen Herstellern. Das war das erste mal seid langem das ich mal wieder Zalman Kühler ausprobiert hatte. 
Aber am Ende muss ich eingestehen, für mich gibt es bei anderen Herstellern bessere Kühler die ich den Zalmänern vorziehen würde. Einfach weil sie entweder günstiger sind oder leiser. Und was die Leistung betrifft, ich brauch die Leistung eines voll aufgedrehten 9900 oder X10 bei weitem nicht.


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Die neuen CPU-Generationen haben auch nicht mehr längst die Abwärme, wie es früher mal war (z.B. P4).

Da reicht beim Zocken auch locker die mittlere Stufe zum Kühlen, obwohl es ein Quad ist.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Ähm, da muss ich dir aber ganz stark wiedersprechen. Das der P4 da immer so nieder gemacht wird, in anbetacht heutiger CPUs, verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht. Die Dualcore Modelle hatten TDPs von 95-130W, das liegt im heutigen Schnitt der High End CPUs. X4 965 und die X6 Modelle haben auch 125W, die Intel i9 Modelle kommen alle samt mit 130W daher. Lediglich die Intel i7 Modelle mit 72-95W sind da noch halbwegs genügsam. 
Also was ist da heute besser? Mal abgesehen vom Idle Betrieb sind heutige CPUs unter Last im Schnitt sogar wärmer.


----------



## Sentionline007 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Joah, mein Barton bei 2,4Ghz und stark erhöhter Spannung kam bestimmt an die 100 Watt. Das hat der Zalman damals aber gemeistert. Aber nicht leise.

Damals gabs ja auch kein Cool & Quiet, Speedstep etc. CrystalCPUID & Co. lief auch nur bei wenigen ausgesuchten Boards einwandfrei. Lüftersteuerung per PWM gabs auch nicht, wenn dann nur per teurer Nachrüstung im Schacht.

Trotzdem billig 2 Headpipes und festen Lüfter zu verbauen und vernickelt als "Edel" zu verkaufen. Solche Kollegen bezeichne ich als "Blender".

@Kaktus: Zu P4 Zeiten hat man auch übertaktet. Bei erhöhter Spannung waren die Dinger selten in Schach zu halten. Hatt ich beim Kollegen gesehn der sein Prescott auf 4Ghz haben wollte. 60°C im Leerlauf mit dem Zalman der auf volle pulle lief.


----------



## poiu (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @poiu
> Titan, Thermalright und Thermaltake stellen doch noch jede Menge Kühler her.



ja klar,SPire, CM, Titan wohl auch noch 

Alpha war damals das non plus Ultra, Thermaltake war wegen dem ORB  sehr beliebt, cooler master hatte ich schon so ende der 90er, waren aber damals eher schlichte 08/15 Kühler. Spire hat billiges zeug verscherbelt


na ja da sieht man heute hui morgen Pfui, das merkwürdige ist das sich eher der Durchschnitt gehalten hat während die teuren verschwunden sind.

zu P4 ich kann mich an ein Chip test Erinnern in welchem der Zalman 7000 der einzige war der unter Vollast unter 70° blieb


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Mir gefällt diese Serie von Zalman nicht, die Leistung ist zwar nicht schlecht aber die sind imemr so extrem Laut. Der Kühler sieht aber nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

@Sentionline007
Was für ein Zalman war es genau? Denn zur damaligen Zeit gab es so gut wie gar keine wirklich guten Kühler. Man bedenke mal wie groß Kühler damals waren und was für Kilo schwere Klätzer das heute sind. 
Und Heatpipes alleine machen noch lange keinen guten Kühler aus. Der Thors Hammer hat auch stolze 7 Heatpipes und ist am Ende nicht so stark wie ein 9900 mit nur 2 Heatpipes. Also wo liegt das Problem? 

@poiu
Thermaltake hatte noch ein paar mehr als nur den Orb. Sehr gut und bekannt war der Sonic Tower, auch der Big Type hatte nicht ohne Grund viele Freunde. Auch der neue ISGC 300 macht erst mal einen sehr guten Eindruck (bin grad am sehen ob ih mir den zum testen besorgen kann).

Titan ist derzeit am schwächeln, aber daran sind sie selbst schuld. Der Finrir ist zwar sau stark, aber laut und mager verarbeitet. 

Alles in allem sehe ich auch im Kühlerbereich einen Hype um jedes Grad was aber eigentlich völlig idiotisch ist. Sieht man ja schon am Legra. Sau teuer, aber jeder braucht ihn unbedingt weil man sonst die CPU nicht mehr kühl halten kann.  Auch braucht man mindestens einen Scythe Mugen 2 um eine 65W TDP CPU leise zu kühlen 
Und die Leute lassen sich auch noch blenden. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Sentionline007 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Was für ein Zalman war es genau?


Hab ich doch geschrieben.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Und Heatpipes alleine machen noch lange keinen guten Kühler aus. Der  Thors Hammer hat auch stolze 7 Heatpipes und ist am Ende nicht so stark  wie ein 9900 mit nur 2 Heatpipes.


An dem kann man aber 2 x 120 mm Lüfter klemmen und dann kann ich mein C2D in richtung 4 Ghz bewegen. Mit meinem jetzigen AC undenkbar, da der dann explodiert  Und die Komfort + Praxisfehler der jetzigen Zalmankühler sind ja schwer zu übersehn. Die Preise wohl sowieso...


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Sorry, übersehen. Der 7700 ist ja... Aßsbach und war acuh nie ausgelegt für mehr als 100W TDP (glaub sogar weniger). Daher war ja damals der Schock über mehr als 100W TDP bei den Intels groß. Mittlerweile liegen alle Top CPUs im Bereich 95-130W. Leider. 

Das nutzt dem Thors Hammer aber auch nicht viel wen man zwei Lüfter dran klemmt. Die Kühlleistung steigt dadurch auch nicht wirklich. 2° hin oder her, damit liegt er trotzdem hinter dem 9900 mit einem Lüfter und 2 Heatpipes.


----------



## Sentionline007 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Trotzdem der "bessere Kühler". Ohne Ohrstöpsel übertakten.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Das ist schon richtig. Ich würde auch eher den Thors Hammer nehmen weil er leiser betrieben werden kann und dabei immer noch sehr gut ist.


----------



## poiu (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*



> Thermaltake hatte noch ein paar mehr als nur den Orb.



ja das sit war, der Orb ist mir nur in Erinnerung geblieben weil zu Duron Zeiten denn fast alle hatten XD nebenbei hat TItan denn dann Kopiert.

meinte denn Orb: KLICK, bekannter hatte denn  der war unegfähr so leise wie ein Düsenjet.

Später gab es ORB Kühler von Thermaltake die sehr stark an denn Zalman 7700 erinnert haben




> Alles in allem sehe ich auch im Kühlerbereich einen Hype um jedes Grad was aber eigentlich völlig idiotisch ist. Sieht man ja schon am Legra. Sau teuer, aber jeder braucht ihn unbedingt weil man sonst die CPU nicht mehr kühl halten kann.  Auch braucht man mindestens einen Scythe Mugen 2 um eine 65W TDP CPU leise zu kühlen



eigentlich sind die Unterschiede in denn Oberen Regionen marginal, der Mugen 2 ist für denn Preis eigentlich TOP, aber für 65W TDP reicht  ein TX3/Frezzer& CO.

apropos hype sieh dir mal an wie viel einige für WLP zahlen, nur um 1-2° Weniger zu bekommen.

ich fand denn Vergleich hier mit der Conrad einfach XD

Test: Neun aktuelle Wärmeleitpasten - 18.01.2004 - ComputerBase

außerdem nützt die beste WLP/Kühler Nix wenn es im Case zu Hitzestau kommt, warme luft umrühren bring nicht viel


----------



## Nixtreme (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Den Mugen hab ich nur draufgeschnallt weil ich auf Sockel AM3 umgestiegen bin und das AM2 Befestigungskit vom Zalman verloren habe...sonst wär ich meinem alten kühler sicherlich noch ne weile treu geblieben...und wie gesagt meine Meinung basiert darauf das ich schon beide Highend-Kühler besaß und ausgiebig testen konnte.


----------



## Sonnendieb (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

und schon wieder nen neuer CPU lüfter aber für was?!
Es gibt doch schon genug auch wenn dieser hier recht gut aussieht 
Aber 43db is doch schon gut höhrbar....

Habe mir vor 3 jahren oder sogar schon eher nen Asus Silent Square gekauft (damals 24€) der hat 34db und kühlte damals mein Pentium D930 @ 4ghz (das dürfte etwa 150 Watt sein) im Idle auf 60° und unter last auf 76° C wo der Zalman CNP 7xxx versagt hatte 

Momentan kühlt er nen q6600@3,2ghz im idle und etwas staub auf 35° und unter last auf 50° incl Staub (offenes gehäuse) weil der so rech gut geschlossen ist komm ich mit dem blasebalg namens Mund nicht überall ran xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*



timee95 schrieb:


> Den Lüfter gegen ein leises Modell tauschen und der Kühler könnte echt was bringen.



Der Kühler bringt nur wegen dem leistungsstarken Lüfter etwas. Nimmt man einen schwachen, hat er keine Chance mehr. (und "qualitativ besser" macht bei solchen Drehzahlen auch nichts mehr aus, da übertönt das Luftrauschen jedes Lagergeräusch. Allenfalls die Entkopplung könnte eine Schwachstelle des Lüfters sein, der Rest ist dem unzureichenden Kühlkörper geschuldet.)
Wenn man daran denkt, dass Zalman mal DER Spezialist für Passivkühler war...



Sentionline007 schrieb:


> @Kaktus: Zu P4 Zeiten hat man auch übertaktet. Bei erhöhter Spannung waren die Dinger selten in Schach zu halten. Hatt ich beim Kollegen gesehn der sein Prescott auf 4Ghz haben wollte. 60°C im Leerlauf mit dem Zalman der auf volle pulle lief.



Im Vergleich zu den Leistungsaufnahmen, die ein Bloomfield beim Übertakten erreicht, war selbst der Prescott harmlos - von früheren und späteren P4 mal ganz zu schweigen. Es fehlte seinerzeit eben nur an 1kg-Dual-140mm Towerkühlern. Als der Prescott rauskam, war Thermalrights XP-120 noch ein unglaublich großer Klotz und die CNPS7000/7700 waren Oberklasse. (mit einem Northwood aber auch nicht überfordert. Selbst in der kurzen Zeit mit Gallatin&Luftkühlung hab ich meinen CNPS7000ALCU nie voll aufgedreht. Damals war das ursprüngliche Zalman-Design mit Lamellenbündel noch konkurrenzfähig.




poiu schrieb:


> ja das sit war, der Orb ist mir nur in Erinnerung geblieben weil zu Duron Zeiten denn fast alle hatten



Ich nicht. Nachdem er über einen Monat lang nicht lieferbar war, gabs nen PAL 6035. Gute Entscheidung 



> Später gab es ORB Kühler von Thermaltake die sehr stark an denn Zalman 7700 erinnert haben



Vom Aufbau her waren sie aber mit den alten Orbs verwandt. Die Zalmans hatten ein anderes Konstruktionsprinzip, dass sich von den älteren "Blumen" (CNPS6, CNPS5) ableitete.




> apropos hype sieh dir mal an wie viel einige für WLP zahlen, nur um 1-2° Weniger zu bekommen.



Liquid Metal bringt auch schonmal 3-4K und kostet pro Anwendung <<1€, vermutlich nicht mehr als 50Cent. Umgerechnet müsste ein Megahelms rund 30-40K besser kühlen, als ein Mugen 2, um das gleiche P/L-Verhältniss zu bieten.


----------



## poiu (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Nachdem er über einen Monat lang nicht lieferbar war, gabs nen PAL 6035. Gute Entscheidung



 denn kenne ich auch, hab ich sogar des öffteren verbaut.
Ich hatte ein CM denn ich manuell mit einem 60to80mm adapter bestückt hab  und später denn hier





> Vom Aufbau her waren sie aber mit den alten Orbs verwandt. Die Zalmans hatten ein anderes Konstruktionsprinzip, dass sich von den älteren "Blumen" (CNPS6, CNPS5) ableitete.



ja das Prinzip war anders, meinte eher auf denn ersten Blick, ich hatte selbst denn 7000A der hat mein XP 2800+@2,5GHZ bei laune gehalten.
nebenbei sind bei mir die schrauben von dem Zalman Oxidiert XD






> Liquid Metal bringt auch schonmal 3-4K und kostet pro Anwendung <<1€, vermutlich nicht mehr als 50Cent. Umgerechnet müsste ein Megahelms rund 30-40K besser kühlen, als ein Mugen 2, um das gleiche P/L-Verhältniss zu bieten.



ja, wobei mir das zeug zu umständlich ist.


----------



## schlappe89 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

@Topic: Ich wollte mir immer schon mal so ein Teil kaufen, weil er einfach gut aussieht und gut kühlt.
Das Design ist schon cool aber es erinnert mich ein bisschen an Scooter. Der bringt auch seit 20 Jahren das gleiche Kinderlied raus.
800 RPM Minimum hört sich doch für einen Zalman gut an. So laut wird das wohl nicht sein.
Staub kann man vom Lüfter auch entfernen wenn man die drei Befestigungsschrauben am Lüfter entfernt und diesen abnimmt.

Der XP-120 war schon einfeines Teil, und das war der einzige Kühler der die P4 EE gut und leise kühlen konnte. Sonst hab ich noch Thermaltake K8 daheim rumliegen, wenn man sich den mal anschaut und dann einen Mugen daneben hält. Unglaublich!


----------



## exa (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*



Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Meine Leidenschaft für "gute" Kühler ist im kommen.



dann solltest du dich noch ein wenig mehr informieren, Den H50 als sehr leisen, effizienten und günstigen Kühler zu bezeichnen, spricht nicht gerade dafür



Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Ein Zalman schafft es nicht mehr in mein Gehäuse seid der AthlonXP Zeit. Zalman CNPS 7700-Cu war mein letzter, auch kein leisetreter.



Wirklich leise waren sie nie, aber damals war Zalman das nonplusultra: nicht lauter als andere, dafür sehr gute Kühlleistung, dem Kupfer sei Dank


----------



## matteo92 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman präsentiert CPU-Kühler CNPS9900 MAX*

Der sieht ja mal richtig GEIL aus


----------

